# Buckroe Fishing Pier Report 07/12/2015 Spot, Croakers, Stingray, Porcupinefish?



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fished around 2pm saw a bunch of car accidents on the way so fished longer till about 7pm. Caught spots, croakers, and a porcupinefish. Also hooked a stingray and it broke my rig and lost my 4oz weight. Seen at least 2 southern stingrays and one was 20-30lb while the other was at least 60lb+. Felt bad for it when the guy cut it up for food I wanted to see it released. 

Porcupine Fish (Puffer) had spikes and is poisonous.








60lb Southern Stingray being dispatched.








Also a man caught a cobia but his rig broke.

Fishing On :fishing:


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Still haven't made it out there yet.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Never seen a spiked puffer...thanks for the photos and report!


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

C&R one last time I was there.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Looks like a cut line for me


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was using fishbites and cuts of meat trying to catch a bluefish. Bluefish kept taking my bait off. Also caught a roundhead at random. People at the end were catching roundheads. Weakfish are biting. Crabbing look good and some dude was using chicken thighs to catch crab.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats on the catch! I caught one of those out there last fall. Big teeth and big spikes


----------



## raika11182 (Jul 4, 2015)

Smittroc said:


> Looks like a cut line for me


Yup. *snip* I can replace the hook. I can replace the rig... don't care. I'm basically a coward.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I hope you'd least clip the lead first 
I'd hate to be the little guy swimming around with a 3oz lip ring i didn't bargain for.
what a f up'd day would it be to wake up, go to eat breakfas, have an encounter with an alien. Then have to swim around staring at the ground for weeks till the hook rusted wondering about my purpose in life after survival.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

I like to see them (rays) released too. If it was for food, fine, but please tell me he put it out of it's misery before carving it up.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Bayluvnnrse said:


> I like to see them (rays) released too. If it was for food, fine, but please tell me he put it out of it's misery before carving it up.


 Nope he cut tail and it was still alive when he cut up the fins.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

If you can get it in the net, try and work it in the net. If you have to gaff, try the least damaging gaff shot if possible. The idea of people popping the line and leaving a hook, lead and mono kind of makes it worse. The ray may not get tangled in the line, but it will eventually release and be added to all the junk in the water. It is hard to work a fish to the surf at Buckroe so if you can get the gaff shot then do it. We can only hope for the best.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

*spots*

are the spots bitting on the other piers vbfp or lynnhaven


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Spots are always biting in lynnhaven but don't vb pier I don't go there no more.


----------

